# Chirping sound while peeing/pooping



## erica582 (Oct 1, 2010)

Kiki makes this chirping sometimes while she's in her litter box. I'm not sure if she's peeing or pooping, but it kind of sounds like a bird.






27 seconds in, it sounds similar to that.

What should I make of this sound?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm far from an expert on this kind stuff, but to me if its the same sound that wild hedgehog is making, it sounds like maybe the type of squeak they make when they're hoglets to get mother's attention? I've never had baby hoglets so I can't say if that's the same squeak. Does it look like she struggling to go?


----------



## erica582 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh I guess I should mention she's almost 10 weeks old. It doesn't seem like shes in pain or anything and she doesn't look stressed when she does it


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm, well if she's eating, drinking, being active, pooping and peeing just fine minus the squeaking, I wouldn't worry too much. You might try putting paper towels in the litter box just so you can see the color of the pee, if thats what she is indeed doing (they kind of do both most of the time), and make sure her poop is of regular size for her. I know sometimes hogs can make odd noises for odd reasons. But see what other members think of it too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is possibly constipated and it hurts to poop. Does it take her along time to poop? Some fiber added to her food and a bit of flax seed oil on her food will help. You can give her some canned pumpkin. Make certain it is just pumpkin with no seasonings. 

It also could be that she has a bladder infection, urinary crystals or stones. Paper towels in the litter box will show any blood. 

Does she squeak every time she goes potty or is it random?


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Beck always chirps when he goes. It actually helped to litter box train him, because he would start chirping about 3 seconds before starting to go. I would grab him super fast and dump his in the litterbox so he would go in there. Eventually he figured it out.

If she doesn't seem to be in pain, it might just be her thing.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

If it's not stress/pain related...

Hm, you know how us humanoids tend to sing in the shower?
Well, maybe some hedgies chirp when they, you know...poop!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't listen to the clip because I'm at work, and they've blocked out youtube here, so I can't compare it to what I've heard, but Hercules chirps A LOT! He almost always chirps when he's running on his wheel. It actually sounds like we have a bird in the apartment. I equate it to his "happy noise". When he runs and chirps I picture a little kid running through a meadow singing "La La La!" It's actually pretty comical to hear. :lol:


----------



## erica582 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hercsmom you gave me a hilarious mental picture combining the "La la la" with pooping, oh wow.

It is possible that she is constipated. I see lots of poop in there but you never know how much there could be. She really doesn't seem strained but I don't think it would hurt to give her more fiber and see how that goes.

I'll just keep an eye on it. She does it very randomly. I've heard her do it more than I've seen her do it but the few times I have seen her do it, it was while she was in the litter box.


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

I just heard this happen with Mopsa.
The lights are out but my laptop is on so I can watch her doing her thing. 
Here is what happened
Mopsa was running happily about on her wheel and then stopped. She does this routinely usually so that seemed normal. Then she turned forward and started making a sound that sounded like a bird chirping or something odd like that. I didn't see poo, but she may have peed - she doesn't usually poo on the wheel anyway, usually gets off to go in the litter box. 
She then got off the wheel and went into the litter (again this is normal thus far) and sort of burrowed around a bit; I didn't see whether she used the toilet.
The noise eventually subsided, she played around under the wheel a bit and then went back to running.
She is now asleep in her litter box (another favourite activity). 
Nothing seems to be wrong...but the noise was very surprising. I don't really know what to think, except that I thought of this thread right away. 
I'll obviously have to mention it to the vet on Thursday...


----------

